# Dyndns auf server2000



## DesasterOne (23. September 2004)

hallo
ich habe mal ne frage!
wie bekomme ich es hin das die dyndns adresse nicht auf meinen router sondern auf meinen server zugreift
wo muss ich was eintragen


----------



## Sinac (23. September 2004)

Portforwarding beim Router einstellen, die IP bei DynDNS zeigt IMMER auf deinen Router, du musst dann halt die Port von Router zum Server weiterleiten.

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## DesasterOne (23. September 2004)

ja aber wie, habe die teledat 630


----------



## Sinac (23. September 2004)

Hm, tut mir sehr Leid ich ich bin auch keine wandelnde Router Referenz 
Schau mal im Handbuch oder bei Google. Das ist irgendwas mit Port Forwarding oder Virtual Server. Da gibts du den Port an und an welchen PC in LAN auf welchen Port das weiter geleitet weredn soll.

Greetz...
Sinac


----------

